# Planning to buy Honda Fit for Lyft & Uber and door dash.



## Fbrand619 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello all everyone. I've been driving exclusivly for Lyft for the past 2 weeks and it seems promising. I am averaging $500 a week but it does come with having to clock in a lot of hours. My main drawback is that I am using a 2013 Ford F150. The gas alone is $120 a week so a total of $340 for the 2 weeks that I have been driving. I wanted some opinions from seasoned drivers to see if it was worth buying a Honda fit. I don't really want a Prius because of the $10000 battery replacement. Looking to spend between 9K to 11K. I want a 2011 to stay in the Power Driver bonus from Lyft. Now my the question is, is it worth it? Any all all input will be greatly appreciated. Pic just for refrence.


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

The millennials will most likely rate you out of the system with a series of 3 and 4 stars. They don't appreciate a driver who chooses a car that is commensurate with the rates they pay. They want you driving a 550 Benz. That is why I never bought a 1972 Pinto Station Wagon to onboard uBer and Lyft.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

If you're buying a car just to do Lyft, you will lose in the long run. You need a fully depreciated vehicle (like a $2000-$3000 10 to 12 year old car). Enough to meet lyfts requirements.

The power driver bonus with these crappy rates will never come close to ofsetting your initial investment.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Fbrand619 said:


> I don't really want a Prius because of the $10000 battery replacement.


You mean the battery that is expected to last longer than 10 years or 300k miles and cost about as much as a ****** to replace if you buy new oem? Honda's low life expectancy/high failurs rate LIBs are a completely different animal than Toyota's NiMH batteries.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Fbrand619 said:


> Hello all everyone. I've been driving exclusivly for Lyft for the past 2 weeks and it seems promising. I am averaging $500 a week but it does come with having to clock in a lot of hours. My main drawback is that I am using a 2013 Ford F150. The gas alone is $120 a week so a total of $340 for the 2 weeks that I have been driving. I wanted some opinions from seasoned drivers to see if it was worth buying a Honda fit. I don't really want a Prius because of the $10000 battery replacement. Looking to spend between 9K to 11K. I want a 2011 to stay in the Power Driver bonus from Lyft. Now my the question is, is it worth it? Any all all input will be greatly appreciated. Pic just for refrence.


Someone said people will give you 3-4 stars for this car that's not true. 
The Honda Fit sounds nice if it has leather seats I'd prob give you 5stars.


----------



## Fbrand619 (Jan 3, 2016)

Fauxknight said:


> You mean the battery that is expected to last longer than 10 years or 300k miles and cost about as much as a ****** to replace if you buy new oem? Honda's low life expectancy/high failurs rate LIBs are a completely different animal than Toyota's NiMH batteries.


I am not sure where you got the idea that Hondas had low life expectancy but I guess you had bad experiences with them and I get that. But saying that a new transmission for a Honda will cost $10000 you must be looking at NSX trannys. I will be doing more research on the Prius battery to make sure I was not wrong with it costing $10000 and I will also look for the $10000 transmissions you are talking about. Thank you so much for your input I will defiantly look into it.


----------



## Dar-K (Dec 18, 2015)

I think I rode in a Honda Fit once in an Uber. I'll say this, the car felt small and crampy for 3 full-grown size guys. Wasn't as pleasant as other rides I've taken. With all that said, I am sure the operating costs are much less than the other typical Uber cars.


----------



## Fbrand619 (Jan 3, 2016)

Dar-K said:


> I think I rode in a Honda Fit once in an Uber. I'll say this, the car felt small and crampy for 3 full-grown size guys. Wasn't as pleasant as other rides I've taken. With all that said, I am sure the operating costs are much less than the other typical Uber cars.


Thanks Dar-k I will keep that in mind. Everyone raves about how much room the F150 has but it does not make any sense to just waist it all your earnings on gas.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Fbrand619 said:


> I am not sure where you got the idea that Hondas had low life expectancy but I guess you had bad experiences with them and I get that. But saying that a new transmission for a Honda will cost $10000 you must be looking at NSX trannys. I will be doing more research on the Prius battery to make sure I was not wrong with it costing $10000 and I will also look for the $10000 transmissions you are talking about. Thank you so much for your input I will defiantly look into it.


I think you took me out of context, I did not say Honda transmissions went out or that they cost $10k. I said Honda Hybrid LIBs (Lithium Ion Batteries) are far more prone to failure than Toyota Hybrid NiMH (Nickel Metal Hydride) batteries. This has nothing to do with the Fit and is entirely related to hybrids and the normal battery scare associated with them.

I did mention trannys, but only to compare their cost and failure rate to a Prius battery.

A new OEM Prius battery is about $2,800. You can get reconditioned batteries or partial replacements for just a few hundred bucks, particularly if you live in CA where they are most readily available.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Fbrand619 said:


> Hello all everyone. I've been driving exclusivly for Lyft for the past 2 weeks and it seems promising. I am averaging $500 a week but it does come with having to clock in a lot of hours. My main drawback is that I am using a 2013 Ford F150. The gas alone is $120 a week so a total of $340 for the 2 weeks that I have been driving. I wanted some opinions from seasoned drivers to see if it was worth buying a Honda fit. I don't really want a Prius because of the $10000 battery replacement. Looking to spend between 9K to 11K. I want a 2011 to stay in the Power Driver bonus from Lyft. Now my the question is, is it worth it? Any all all input will be greatly appreciated. Pic just for refrence.


What is your source for the $10K Prius battery? When I got my first one in 2003 (I'm on my third) a Toyota engineer was quoted saying the likelihood of having to replace the entire battery was slim, as you could replace individual cells. But if you did have to go with a replacement it would be $2500-3000. Time has shown that the batteries last well in excess of 300,000 miles. One poster on the website PriusChat traded in one with 500,000 miles on the original battery. Some others have posted that batteries from totaled cars are available for well under $2000. Finally, in CA the batteries are warranted for ten years/150K miles. So it seems to me battery costs fall in line with rebuilding engines, maybe cheaper. That doesn't take away from the fact that you are trading the value of your car for cash flow when you engage in driving for hire, regardless of the vehicle involved, but at least the Prius gets in the neighborhood of 50 mpg.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

With the new, lower rates, IMO, you would be a fool to think you are making money with anything other than a high-mileage hybrid that is nearly fully depreciated and without a concrete commitment to chasing surge during only the highest-demand times.. Even with such a car and such a strategy, you are making sub-minimum wage if you consider all your costs. With anything else or with a lesser strategy, you are just cashing out the equity in your vehicle for the "pleasure" of driving unappreciative and entitled passengers around. Be smart. Do not proceed with this plan.


----------



## novadrivergal (Oct 8, 2015)

A lot depends on what else is happening in your life. This isn't a great option as a full-time job and buying a car JUST to drive Uber/Lyft is a bad idea. If you need a car anyway and this fits in with the rest of your gigs then it makes sense to get something fuel efficient. 

I would advise against the Fit because it will hurt your ratings and also because it probably wouldn't be very comfortable for YOU in long distance driving. 

If you want to do this regularly go with a hybrid. The battery problems have been dramatically lessened in later generations of hybrids and you are unlikely to have to replace one in the lifetime of the car. The odds of that happening are, as has been said, comparable to getting unlucky with a bad transmission or other expensive repairs. 

Whether you are ubering or not, don't buy a new car. A new car depreciates 15% when you drive it off the lot. Best deal is a car 2-4 years old that's in good shape.


----------



## Fbrand619 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks guys everyone's advice has been great and will take it into consideration.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

A prius battery doesn't cost $10,000 to replace! For the year model you're interested in, try closer to $2400 - about as much as you'll save in gas over three years: http://auto.howstuffworks.com/fuel-efficiency/hybrid-technology/hybrid-battery-cost1.htm


> The third generation battery pack boasts a price tag of about $2,400.


I'd be more inclined to get a Camry Hybrid with leather.

My daughter has a Fit and they are TINY. But I know another Uber driver with one, and he loves it.

Just don't buy a freakin' LEAF. LOL


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

You're going to need at least a 2011 to get the Lyft PDB. I did a lot of research and landed on the Elantra. Bought it new for $17k OTD. Hard to beat. Good mileage, peppy, relatively roomy.


----------



## Fbrand619 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks everyone I was able to score a Honda Fit with 70000 miles for 9300. Monthly payments under $200 bucks...


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Fbrand619 said:


> Thanks everyone I was able to score a Honda Fit with 70000 miles for 9300. Monthly payments under $200 bucks...


Good luck with the tiny car, keep us posted to let us know who your riders like it. Me personally would have done at least a Honda Civic. I drive a Prius anyway


----------



## Fbrand619 (Jan 3, 2016)

Update. The Honda Fit seems to be working fine. Just had one instance that had 3 people that was at least 180+ sitting in the back but they were pretty much drunk and did not mind the tight fit.


----------



## mr S (Feb 3, 2016)

groovyguru said:


> The millennials will most likely rate you out of the system with a series of 3 and 4 stars. They don't appreciate a driver who chooses a car that is commensurate with the rates they pay. They want you driving a 550 Benz. That is why I never bought a 1972 Pinto Station Wagon to onboard uBer and Lyft.


thats not true


----------



## mr S (Feb 3, 2016)

Fbrand619 said:


> Update. The Honda Fit seems to be working fine. Just had one instance that had 3 people that was at least 180+ sitting in the back but they were pretty much drunk and did not mind the tight fit.


i drive a fit, its perfect for this job


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Fbrand619 said:


> Thanks everyone I was able to score a Honda Fit with 70000 miles for 9300. Monthly payments under $200 bucks...


WOW....

you could have bought a $4000 car, and keep the rest for a rainy day...

anyway...You'll learn.

Put a gazzillion miles on that Fit, then if Uber deact you, and you try to sell it with over 200,000 miles and loan still not paid off....OOOYYYY!!


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a 2009 Honda Fit that I am using. It is a standard transmission so customers are always commenting on it. I bought it new and it already has 160,000 miles on it. Never had any problems. I get about 35 mpg so it is efficient. I do agree that some of the well nourished customers sometimes think it is too small.


----------



## Rellbrab (Feb 3, 2016)

Manotas said:


> Good luck with the tiny car, keep us posted to let us know who your riders like it. Me personally would have done at least a Honda Civic. I drive a Prius anyway


Hi I am looking to lease the new 2016 civic for 172 a week that 688.00 a month is that worth it or look for a used car and the Fusion Hybrid


----------



## Novus Caesar (Dec 15, 2015)

Rellbrab said:


> Hi I am looking to lease the new 2016 civic for 172 a week that 688.00 a month is that worth it or look for a used car and the Fusion Hybrid


$688/mo.? Just get the cheapest used car you can find that meets the standard. Your new car will never smell the same again.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

$688 a month for working UberX is too much, get a half decent used car like a Corolla in cash if possible and if you have to finance it try to keep your payments low. With Uber/Lyft slashing mileage fees you might not be able to afford it, specially if your rating goes down & or they decide to suspend you


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

You just lose money faster when you finance your Uber lark.


----------



## UberXCali (Jan 30, 2016)

I would get rid of that car ASAP, it's not a wise idea to buy a car specifically for Uber/Lyft unless you don't mind working for bare minimum money. You're banking on the fact that Uber will not once again lower the rates. If they do, you'll be in a very bad situation that you do not want to be in. Buy a car for yourself, pay it off, and then consider driving for Uber/Lyft. Never finance a car for Lyft/Uber and then work expecting to make enough to pay the car off. It's a very high risk situation to be in.


----------



## uberhound (Feb 17, 2016)

I've been driving for about six weeks now in a 2015 Fit with cloth seats and a standard transmission.. people either have no idea what a Fit looks like, or they think its neat or that i'm "patient" for driving Uber with a std. transmission.. 4.98* rating... so I'm not buying the small car / small rating idea


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

uberhound said:


> I've been driving for about six weeks now in a 2015 Fit with cloth seats and a standard transmission.. people either have no idea what a Fit looks like, or they think its neat or that i'm "patient" for driving Uber with a std. transmission.. 4.98* rating... so I'm not buying the small car / small rating idea


The whole "patient" and use of STD threw me off so much lol.


----------



## uberhound (Feb 17, 2016)

BaitNSwitch said:


> The whole "patient" and use of STD threw me off so much lol.


Well, if you're not careful you can get bugs on your stick if you drive through a bad part of town...


----------



## Fbrand619 (Jan 3, 2016)

uberhound said:


> I've been driving for about six weeks now in a 2015 Fit with cloth seats and a standard transmission.. people either have no idea what a Fit looks like, or they think its neat or that i'm "patient" for driving Uber with a std. transmission.. 4.98* rating... so I'm not buying the small car / small rating idea


Yup I've had the fit for almost 2 months and average a 4.9 rating on Uber and Lyft so I'm with you on that one.


----------



## James Lee (Nov 10, 2015)

Fbrand619 said:


> Yup I've had the fit for almost 2 months and average a 4.9 rating on Uber and Lyft so I'm with you on that one.


Based on your last comment, you only had it for a month


----------



## Fbrand619 (Jan 3, 2016)

O my bad I was 2 weeks off. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Fbrand619 said:


> O my bad I was 2 weeks off. Thanks for the correction.


You posted on Jan 17 indicating you were shopping, then the 19th that you had bought it. That was five weeks ago Tuesday. Just sayin'......


----------



## Fbrand619 (Jan 3, 2016)

hahahahaha


----------



## Jubaliea (Mar 28, 2019)

I just got rejected from Lyft for my 2018 Honda Fit because they said it does not comfortably seat 5 people. It is listed for them as a subcompact vehicle. It has 5 seat belts, 4 doors, and is very comfortable. So, I disagree with the assessment.  However, they will not accept apparently.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Fbrand619 said:


> Hello all everyone. I've been driving exclusivly for Lyft for the past 2 weeks and it seems promising. I am averaging $500 a week but it does come with having to clock in a lot of hours. My main drawback is that I am using a 2013 Ford F150. The gas alone is $120 a week so a total of $340 for the 2 weeks that I have been driving. I wanted some opinions from seasoned drivers to see if it was worth buying a Honda fit. I don't really want a Prius because of the $10000 battery replacement. Looking to spend between 9K to 11K. I want a 2011 to stay in the Power Driver bonus from Lyft. Now my the question is, is it worth it? Any all all input will be greatly appreciated. Pic just for refrence.


How many hours are you driving a week


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Jubaliea said:


> I just got rejected from Lyft for my 2018 Honda Fit because they said it does not comfortably seat 5 people. It is listed for them as a subcompact vehicle. It has 5 seat belts, 4 doors, and is very comfortable. So, I disagree with the assessment. :frown: However, they will not accept apparently.


Fits vary a bit in size by generation. I have a 2018 Fit, it's huge. I was actually looking at the HRVs at the dealership because I knew it had decent rear seating. I noticed the Fits right next to the HRVs had the exact same interior, magic seats et all. I had a PriusC before, this has distinctly more room and, driving Lyft and Uber, I get comments about the unexpected room all the time.

A lot of people have a bias against hatchbacks, they don't bother to check and see that many are the same size or larger than many common sedans.


----------



## Jubaliea (Mar 28, 2019)

Fauxknight said:


> Fits vary a bit in size by generation. I have a 2018 Fit, it's huge. I was actually looking at the HRVs at the dealership because I knew it had decent rear seating. I noticed the Fits right next to the HRVs had the exact same interior, magic seats et all. I had a PriusC before, this has distinctly more room and, driving Lyft and Uber, I get comments about the unexpected room all the time.
> 
> A lot of people have a bias against hatchbacks, they don't bother to check and see that many are the same size or larger than many common sedans.


I know that is why I was shocked when they declined me to use the car for Lyft. Mine is a 2018 as well. It really is very roomy. I love the way the seats lift up and down you can put stuff under the seat which is very cool.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't think they're allowing sub compact cars anymore.
Check to see the interior space size to make sure it's allowable. 
Maybe go to a Hub?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah you're about a month too late. I think it was Feb 24 that the rules changed.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

A Fit is a clown car too small for adults. You'll always be fighting cancels and low ratings.

Buy a 2013 Accord for the same money and you'll ride more comfortably and safely too.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

Jubaliea said:


> I just got rejected from Lyft for my 2018 Honda Fit because they said it does not comfortably seat 5 people. It is listed for them as a subcompact vehicle. It has 5 seat belts, 4 doors, and is very comfortable. So, I disagree with the assessment. :frown: However, they will not accept apparently.


Necro-thread

ffs This is a thread from 2016! When the OP created this thread Fit's were allowed. They just banned Fits and most subcompacts last month.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> They just banned Fits and most subcompacts last month.


Is there a list of cars out there that got banned?... I wonder if my beloved C-Max was delisted, granted it's basically a Ford Escapé inside.


----------

